# Eriocaulon "Matto Grosso" buds in addition to splitting



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Just did some major re-scaping to the tank. All the plants had reached a maximum density and it was time to get in there an hack it up. So I knew that as a stem plant, Eriocaulon 'grosso would split at the crown but I wasn't expecting all the buds which grew small plants at the end, and were significantly different from the actual flowering buds that signal the end of a growth cycle for Erios.

Here is one of the largest grosso stems, after grooming off many lower leaves. I have a big hand, you can see that E'grosso can get large. 









Here is a different plant which split and budded off new plants at the same time. 









And here is a look at one of the smallest budded plants. Most of the other buds were much larger but this one is cute. 









Anyway, I am replanting many of the extra E'grosso stems and seeing how a field of Large stem eriocaulon looks with a carpet of Uaupes underneath.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Coralite,
are you sure that your plant is _E. sp._ 'Mato Grosso'?
i see long stems, these are not typical of this specie. From my experience (cultivate it for two years) this plant produces a crown (rosette) rather than long stems.
The plant i see in your photos seems to be another specie - Eriocaulon setaceum 'Kimberly' - very rare plant.
I attach my _E. sp._ 'Mato Grosso' s photos.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

ianmax said:


> Hi Coralite,
> are you sure that your plant is _E. sp._ 'Mato Grosso'?
> i see long stems, these are not typical of this specie. From my experience (cultivate it for two years) this plant produces a crown (rosette) rather than long stems.


I think you're the one with the wrong plant. My plant is tried and true _Eriocaulon tenuissimium_ aka E. "Matto Grosso" and I think what you have is Eriocaulon "dekabosi". E. dekabosi has a non-stem growth form with finer leaves than E'Grosso which has a stem growth form. I wish I had E. setaceum "kimberley", trust me my wallet would know the difference. But you are lucky to have Erio "dekabosi" which is probably about as rare as _E. setaceum_ kimberley and definitely rarer in the states than E'grosso. Looks like you need to go back and edit all your articles my friend. ;-)


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Coralite said:


> I think you're the one with the wrong plant. My plant is tried and true _Eriocaulon tenuissimium_ aka E. "Matto Grosso"


Where did you get that name? That's an Asian plant, not something from South America, unless the given place of origin is totally wrong. We've sent off a specimen to a specialist for an ID and might have one very soon. I'm thinking the species name might begin with an A....
http://www.ipni.org/ipni/idPlantNam...ord=true&find_species=t*&output_format=normal


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Cavan. 
I dont have a publication handy but I have seen pictures of Mato Grosso labeled consistently as Hoshikusa tenuissimum "brazil". I guess I did make the assumption that the name was correct since the latin matched the description of the leaves, but I the marine biologist will defer to you, the botanist on this one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I work all day with botanists (from whom I've learned quite a bit), but I am not one...yet. Working on that.

In any case, we should know soon what it really is. The specimen is in good hands.  Gotta be careful about those names. Many of the _Syngonanthu_s were represented as _Tonina_ for a long time too...


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Excuse me! _Botanist-in-training_. I will be eager to see the result of the _Eriocaulon_ "Matto Grosso" evaluation. Would you happen to have the OD of _E. tenuissimum_?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Coralite said:


> Excuse me! _Botanist-in-training_. I will be eager to see the result of the _Eriocaulon_ "Matto Grosso" evaluation. Would you happen to have the OD of _E. tenuissimum_?


I'll see if I can dig it up Monday. It may be in Japanese though.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Coralite said:


> Looks like you need to go back and edit all your articles my friend. ;-)


In APC plant finder the name is incorrect? APC staff should change name?
Many _Eriocaulon sp._ are very similar, how can you be sure? Your plant is from 'Mato Grosso' state or 'Ma*t*to Grosso'(?)... location? i don't understand.
I sent many _E. sp._ 'Mato Grosso's photos to Cavan for examination...
for moment world hobbyst call this plant and sell it as _E. sp. _'Mato Grosso', we must waiting correct ID for change name, what do you think?

For Cavan:
A....??  do you know name already?
do you received my last mail? (10-15 days ago).


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ianmax said:


> In APC plant finder the name is incorrect? APC staff should change name?
> Many _Eriocaulon sp._ are very similar, how can you be sure? Your plant is from 'Mato Grosso' state or 'Ma*t*to Grosso'(?)... location? i don't understand.
> I sent many _E. sp._ 'Mato Grosso's photos to Cavan for examination...
> for moment world hobbyst call this plant and sell it as _E. sp. _'Mato Grosso', we must waiting correct ID for change name, what do you think?
> ...


Yes, and I responded. I'm usually very busy these days. I know a possible name, but I'd like to hold on to it for now. If a bad name gets out there, it can be hard to take it back...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Coralite said:


> Excuse me! _Botanist-in-training_. I will be eager to see the result of the _Eriocaulon_ "Matto Grosso" evaluation. Would you happen to have the OD of _E. tenuissimum_?


Got it. Send me your e-mail.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

I use to have both Mato Grosso and dekabosi and I can say that mato can grow very tall like that under some conditions. Usually when there isn't enough light. But under high lights, it tends to stay low to the ground. Although thats not always the case. I have had it grow very tall in high lights before. But its a general rule of thumb.

The dekabosi tends to stay low but it has a different density than matto. Its a bit looser and it the leaves stick up a bit more than matto when taking it out of the water. The erio heart is also a different color. I think all south american erios have a pinkish heart and most asian erios have an white cream colored heart. But again not always the case. I know erio thailand has a pink heart. 

I think the only way to know for sure is to flower it.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Erio Goias from Brazil has a yellow heart, the only Erio I know of that does.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

I post my photos:

*Plants out of the water: leaves are limp*


*The parenchymatous tissues and hearth*


The inflorescence


----------



## Ethan318 (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! I don't know how I've miss this thread. Thanks for the information. Although I'm not as experience as you guys are with the scientific names and all, I do enjoy growing the plants in the tanks. I do have some knowledge of the cycle of this plant.
Coralite in your second photo. I don't know if you did or not but if you've left it alone and let it grow, those stems would have giving you a clone of the mother plant(several per stem). Those plant would have produced buds then those buds have giving you more babies. If all the buds are in the water, they will produce a plant. But if the buds are out of water, those buds will become what you'll see in Ianmax last two photos.
This plant can grow taller than 24" and 12" wide when it is producing the young plants. But than my plant was not grown in high light like the T5 just a Coralife light. I'm currently selling some on TPT name is fangster. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Massimo, is your plant growing out of the water in that picture and if so what is the water depth? I still think your the leaves of your plant look more like E. "dekabosi" but perhaps this is an artifact of the gap between our lighting intensities. Great pictures by the way and thanks for sharing.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

ciao Coralite,
my plants grow in 10cm water level, only inflorescence are emersed.
The ID species are not ready still, Cavan working for this.


----------



## timwag2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

any update?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Soon.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

Cavan have you news about classification / determination of this species?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a possible species name, but unfortunately, it's part of a species complex (group of closely related species) and the answer is not so easy. I'm still waiting for a specialist from Brazil who has worked on that complex to have a look, but that's taking a while, as these things often do. I could put it in the Plant Finder with a cf. between the genus and species name, but I'd rather wait.


----------



## linus87 (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks..so maybe it is a determination, no classification.
I hope to know the result soon because it is important


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

linus87 said:


> thanks..so maybe it is a determination, no classification.


Not sure quite what you mean there. It is classified by science, but a definite determination is still in progress. The specimen Massimo provided was very good.

It would probably be more proper in this case to give genus-species-vel aff., the last part basically meaning that or something similar. Odds are that many people would drop the vel aff. designation and it would just go by genus and species. Should the species turn out to be different, it could be a bit confusing.


----------



## NYC (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi guys. 

I know this is a super old thread, but i have the real deal mato grasso.

YELLOW HEART says it all.


----------

